# Here's another customer review



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2018)

This one is for an ironwood handled stainless petty....


https://www.reddit.com/r/chefknives..._martell_160mm_petty_buffalo_horn_ferrule_az/







Video - https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=X04zWk13RFBONFU4UjBsdVdnWjN2WjhXTnhyZXZB


----------



## Christian1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice looking handle


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 20, 2018)

dibs on that ks 165 if you want to let it go


----------

